# F. guppy acting odd



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Last night I did a water change (about 30%) and this morning one of my guppies is swimming odd... well not really swimming, but just sitting there. She is at the surface with head pointing up and tail pointing down. Her "lips" are at the surface. She isn't bloated. Since I just did a water change the water is perfect, and she wasn't acting like this yesterday. I added conditioner and aquarium salt.. help my guppy


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

She died  I hope it was jus old age. All others seem content


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry for that. Did she have a humpback?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

She was one of the larger older ones. She was curvy all around. She would get very large when preggo.


----------

